# Police Officer Erik Hite



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Erik Hite 
*Tucson Police Department
Arizona*
End of Watch: Monday, June 2, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 43
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, June 1, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Rifle
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Officer Erik Hite succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained the previous day by a suspect who was fleeing deputies from the Pima County Sheriff's Department.

The suspect had shot and wounded two deputies who had responded to two homes that the suspect had fired a rifle into. The suspect then fled the home in a vehicle, with one of the wounded deputies in pursuit.

During the pursuit the suspect suddenly made a U-turn and fired at Officer Hite, who was sitting in his patrol car.

The suspect continued to flee but stopped his vehicle a short time later and surrendered.

Officer Hite had served was a U.S. Navy veteran and had served with the Tucson Police Department for 4 years.
Agency Contact Information
Tucson Police Department
270 S. Stone Ave
Tucson, AZ 85701

Phone: (520) 791-4444

_*Please contact the Tucson Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Erik Hite

In our thoughts and prayers.


----------

